# Conformation show question



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

My friend showed her Belgian Malinois this past weekend. She usually has a professional handler show the dog but at the last minute the handler couldn't make it. She decided to show the dog herself as she has taken conformation classes. She was up against one other Mal who showed up late to the ring and had its tail tucked the whole time. This dog took breed and my question is, do you think a dog should be put up just on physical conformation alone? My friends dog showed beautifully, but still could not beat this timid poor tempered dog. ?????


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely not, temperament is in the standard too, and Mals should not be timid.


----------

